#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-qt- New binary: qtdoc-opensource-src [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [5.12.2-1] (kubuntu, qt5)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-08-12
<lubot> <RikMills> How are we looking now for 5.15?
<lubot> <mitya57> Upstream says it will be released in August, but there is no concrete date :-(
<lubot> <mitya57> I still don't want to package 5.15.0 because of limited time.
<lubot> <RikMills> Urgh. I don't really want to get stuck on 5.14 for groovy, but what will be will be
<lubot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.20 needs 5.15 if I want to be able to backport
<lubot> <mitya57> If I had 48 hours in a day, maybe we would get new Qt versions in time =)
<lubot> <mitya57> To be honest I'm not sure I will work on Qt packaging in future. Maybe I will finish Qt 5 work and let someone else do Qt 6…
<lubot> <RikMills> That means it will not get done, at the current state of debian-kde-qt
